# New Here



## Lorax1959 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been carving with a chainsaw now for about 4 years. Its been a long learning curve. Here is some of my stuff. As a practice I DONT CARVE BEARS...but that's just me. I'll leave that to the guys who feel its important to their lives. I like the weird stuff. View attachment 260279
View attachment 260280
View attachment 260281
View attachment 260283

I guess you get that I paint what I carve. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## farmboss45 (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, looks like you are very talented with your art, not sure its for me, but thats OK! Anybody who can carve like that deserves a big welcome to this site!


----------



## Lorax1959 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Thanks FB*

I know my stuff isnt for everyone and I'm good with it. There's plenty of room for all of us.


----------



## graybear13 (Nov 1, 2012)

1+ on the bears! Really wild stuff you have there! Art is different for everyone and there is nothing that says you have to do the same old same old.kudos to you


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice work lorax, & welcome to AS, I tried for a while, not to carve bears.......but bears $ell.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice work man!
So was this one a commissioned piece or just off the top of your head?​


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 7, 2012)

WOW, shades of Beetlejuice. I like most of your pieces, keep posting. Welcome to the site, Joe.


----------



## Lorax1959 (Nov 7, 2012)

lumberjackchef said:


> Nice work man!
> So was this one a commissioned piece or just off the top of your head?​



Thanks Lumberjackchef, its not a commision piece (unfortunately). I have to drive past a dairy farm in order to get to my place. The cows all seem a little haggard and just part of a industrial process so I was wondering what the IDEAL industrial dairy cow would be like. She is carved of silver maple.


----------



## Lorax1959 (Nov 7, 2012)

rarefish383 said:


> WOW, shades of Beetlejuice. I like most of your pieces, keep posting. Welcome to the site, Joe.



Thanks Joe...I think everytime you carve you have a chance to make something no one else has seen before...so why not make something no one else has seen before? I get the Beetlejuice thing a good bit as well as "Where the Wild Things Are" and sometimes a bit of Dr. Seusse and Tim Burton.


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 7, 2012)

You must have grown up watching Ren & Stimpy.


----------



## Lorax1959 (Nov 7, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> You must have grown up watching Ren & Stimpy.



I was in my 30's when Ren and Stimpy came out...GREAT STUFF...and Courage the Cowardly Dog


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 9, 2012)

Very cool stuff. Do you sell your work over in Woodstock somewhere? I'm over in Haymarket but get over that way pretty often.


----------



## Lorax1959 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Sales*

i don't have a gallery or store in Woodstock that carries my stuff, but you are welcome to visit my place. I have some finished stuff there...usually the more out there stuff than I post and some stuff in process. Also I am always in search of more wood, if you know of any logs that need a home. You can send me a pm and I will shoot you an address/cell number. Just for reference, I am located below the Woodstock tower and above Burnshire Dam. -Glenn


----------



## Sprint60 (Jan 1, 2013)

Neat work! I think I like this one best.



>


----------

